# My Kids! (un- 4 leg kids)



## mistyjr (Mar 21, 2010)

*Here's A blog about my non- 4 leg kids!

*My name is Misty and I have wonderful children. I have been posting about Evie that's been threw alot since she's been born. A few people think I should start one about the non- 4 legy kids!







*Chaz Allen is 3 years old He was born July 3 2006. He loves playing the Wii and love spider-man, Sponge-Bob, McQueen. He loves hes littlest sister. I keep telling him you cant have a favorite.


*





*Jocelyn Kay is 2 years old. She was born Feburary 3 2008. She loves anything really! Would whether play with cars and truck with brother. She haves problems with seizures. When she falls and hits her head she will have an** seizures.*






*
**Evie Odessa Jane is 9 months old. She was born June 8 2009. 
She's a mommy girl. She loves pudding. She was born 6 weeks early. She was in NICU for 17 days. Her lungs werent developed. 3 days after she was born she developed 2 holes in her heart. About 4 months old she stopped growing and was loosing weight pounds. She had heart surgery in Feburary. After her surgery she got really sick. She had RSV and Brocomonia. She's doing better eatting and gaining wise. But she's been having problems breathing due to cold.






Hope You Will Enjoy!!!

*
*



*


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 21, 2010)

*Well I gotta skip a little bit! Rebecca wants to see the photo's.. But I will get back to the kids!!!*
*
Rebecca (Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears) sent Evie an Package from Canada! Here are some pictures of what she got! The 2 oldest kids got Spider-Man and My Little Pony coloring books.

First Outfit!











Second Outfit! Her sweater!





Her stuff Bunny!










Third Outfit!





*


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 21, 2010)

Awww those are so cute!
How nice of Becka to send them!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 21, 2010)

Here are some of my favorite pictures of Chaz Man Do!

Getting locked in the dog kennel!









Chaz and Odis! Rest In Peace..






He's pretty Blues!


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Mar 21, 2010)

First of all, your kids are all gorgeous! I just love it when they can find fun in the simplest of things such as a dog crate.  And I'm sorry about Otis. When I get another dog, I want a pug! I love our dog, Pepper, but I'm facinated by the pugs.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah!! I just got another pug girl!! It's so hard to love her though. Because Odis was my first dog ever!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 21, 2010)

I mean I will love her just not the same!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 21, 2010)

My Favorite Pictures of Jocelyn!

*Look at my pretty Blues!*







*Jocelyn didnt want nothing to do with Evie! lol*






*Jocelyn & Chaz*





*
I Think I'm Hungry?*






*MY ALL TIME FAVORITE!*






*1st Birthday Party!*


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Mar 21, 2010)

OMG! Those are great pics! I've really fallen behind on taking pics of my human kids. 

I still remember my favorite dog, Roxie. We had her when I was in my late teens. I loved that dog. She'll always have a special place in my heart. I love Pepper but Roxie was definitely a special girl. So I completely understand.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 21, 2010)

My Favorite of Miss. Evie.

*Before going home!*






*Light Tan!*






*Me, Chaz & Evie at the hospital!*






*Evie~*






*Eatting Carrots!*






*Evie 1st sitting up!*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 21, 2010)

I think she looks adorable in the outfits  The shirts don't look to big at all. The shorts are a little long but she'll grow into them.

I really like her checking out bunny. Bunny also came with a blanket 

*mistyjr wrote: *


> *Well I gotta skip a little bit! Rebecca wants to see the photo's.. But I will get back to the kids!!!*
> *
> Rebecca (Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears) sent Evie an Package from Canada! Here are some pictures of what she got! The 2 oldest kids got Spider-Man and My Little Pony coloring books.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 21, 2010)

*:biggrin2:*

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Awww those are so cute!
> How nice of Becka to send them!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah. She used the blanket last night for bed


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 22, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Yeah. She used the blanket last night for bed



ahhhhhhhhhhh I want a PHOTO


----------



## Amy27 (Mar 22, 2010)

Your children are adorable. Keep posting the pictures!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Amy!! I was wondering if people would look and want to see more!!! :biggrin2:
inkbouce::yahoo:inkbouce:


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

:biggrin2:


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 25, 2010)

*What are these bunnies doing on the screen?










*


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 25, 2010)

your kids are adorable!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks fran.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 25, 2010)

I love the last photo!!!!!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 25, 2010)

hehe..


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 25, 2010)

hehe..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 27, 2010)

Hows Jocelyn doing?


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 27, 2010)

She's doing okay this morning!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 27, 2010)

You have beautiful children!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank You Patti!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2010)

*I took some pictures on Thursday Night of my kidos!

Jocelyn Kay~








Evie~






Chaz Allen~






Chaz and Jocelyn~









*


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2010)

*Saturday Night, I was on the computer! My husband was down stairs watching Cartoons. He yelled at me to come down stairs to look at this! I had to take an picture..*





*
She climbed into Evie's playing saucer and feel right to sleep!

*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 28, 2010)

ahhh Your kids are to adorable.
How do the bigger kids like the coloring activity I sent?


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2010)

Chaz colored in hes already on some pages!! Jocelyn goes threw it and says look mommy and pony, pony!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 29, 2010)

ahhhhhhhh. That makes me happy that they like it.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes! They do!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 30, 2010)

My little Ms. Evie is now saying G sound and nothing eles! -Hmm!-


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 30, 2010)

Cute. Pretty soon she'll be talking up a storm


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh Great! -lol-


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 15, 2010)

ink iris:*~*~Update*~*~ink iris:

Ms. Evie just turned 10 months old last week. :biggrin2: She got weighted though. She's at 15 lbs. 13 ozs. She's at 5%. In Feb she was at 14 lbs. 6 ozs. and below 5%. She haves an doc app. on monday for her 9 months old check-up.. She just started clapping her hands yesterday. When we are at Grandma's Debs. She got her to laugh her butt off so bad.. It just melted my heart.:inlove: I wish I had an camcorder! 
inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

Evie is going to be a Year Old on June 8th! I cant believe how fast it really goes. Shes been threw a lot in life, ( Born 6 weeks early, Heart Surgery, RSV, Brocomonia). She is now at 17 pounds.

We are having a birthday party for her June 5th. I hope it goes all good! 
:yahoo:arty0002:arty::balloons::birthday


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 2, 2010)

Today, Chaz had surgery on hes tonsils and adnose (spell) at 10:30am. After he was done he had a hard time waking up. It took him 2 hrs, And also he had croup cough. But he is doing a lot better then he was. Hes eatting but hes not drinking to much. Hes still in pain for the next 24 hrs they say.

Today, He's grandpa took a picture of him watching Tv


----------

